

Ask HN: Is the Golang/Rust hype developing the same way as the ruby hype? - valevk

I was not aroung when ruby &quot;got big&quot;. Is it today the same with new languages as it was earlier?
======
claudiug
I do not like hype languages or framework. remember node.js? Today is golang
or rust. Leaving for the hype will never make you happy. There will always
some language, library or framework that is 'super' impressive. Also, there
will be always some internet 'dude' that knows better than you.

hype languages:

\- ruby

\- scala

\- rust

\- js(node.js, ember, angular, react, triple react

\- golang

\- hack

\- d language

\- static languages, not java, or #net, or c but something on top of jvm

\- reactive programming

\- self healing prototype dynamic language (aka: trust)*

*imaginary language, style :)

